# Poll: How do you use the WCA website?



## World Cube Association (Oct 8, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Internal discussions started to improve the WCA's front page. In order to give YOU the best possible experience on the WCA website, we want you to take part in this survey (it only takes a few minutes!). It's hard for us to make the call about what is important without asking you, our community, what you use it for.

Please choose all options that apply to your personal use of our website and front page and add more in the "others"-section if something is missing! Feel free to share your suggestions in the comments!

https://goo.gl/forms/4rrFanbhhmZtEKqg2

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 12, 2017)

Love your website!


----------



## CubingRF (Oct 14, 2017)

World Cube Association said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Internal discussions started to improve the WCA's front page. In order to give YOU the best possible experience on the WCA website, we want you to take part in this survey (it only takes a few minutes!). It's hard for us to make the call about what is important without asking you, our community, what you use it for.
> 
> ...



Nice! I would like to see a 'competitions in the future near you" in the front page


----------

